# Is the German Sig Sauer P226 a good gun?



## dkane (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to guns. I have never owned a pistol nor ever shot a semi-auto. I wanted one so I decided to buy a German Sig Sauer P226 9mm (E26R-9-BSS-GER). It's brand new and cost me about $750.00US. I'm just wondering if that was a good deal or not and if I should have bought something a little better. Any suggestions or comments would help me out a lot. Thanks in advance.
Danny


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

One of the best pistol's ever made especially the German ones. You did good if NIB.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

most definitely, no doubt about it, one of the top 5 handguns out there


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sig P226... the stuff legends are made off

MASTERPIECE


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

excellent choice......


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

A splendid firearm at a good price.


----------



## dkane (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeez guys. Thanks a lot for all the nice things you said about the gun. Nothing worse than spending a lot of money and regretting it. So, I appreciate you all making me feel good about my choice.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

for a first gun you have picked one of the finest brands and one of the best models. i personally carry a p6 which is a west german police model of the single stack p225. you will not be disappointed


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya Sig's are great pistols..I own the 1911-40-SME.And it also comes in the 9mm. I thing I love about it is,The Adjustable Target Sights.& holds 10 rounds/10+1=11. Comes with Custom wood grips.

And if you like the 9mm,Have you seen the 1911-9-SME. She is sweet as honey. And it hold 10+1=11 Rounds.:smt033


----------



## gunsrtools (Nov 20, 2011)

No, it is not a good gun...........it is a GREAT GUN! A classic!

Enjoy it and trust it.


----------

